# 2nd Timer, General Deer Southslope Yellowstone



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey all, some of you might remember me posting about my last years trip to Southslope Yellowstone. Here's the link for those who are interested

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/175690-first-timer-general-deer-south-slope-yellowstone.html

I was fortunate enough to draw the tag this year along with my uncle and my dad. I've been dreaming of coming back since I left last year as Utah really is a beautiful state. It literally is a nice breath of fresh air from California. Instead of pulling a trailer this year we ended up just renting a cabin near Duchesne. If my calculations are right we spent about $350 extra just from towing the trailer so we figured we would just put that towards a nice cabin with all the amenities for 5 nights. I picked Duchesne because it is centralized within the unit and it wouldn't be too far of a drive either way.

I've been in touch with Seven and BDwick via text from the forum. If anyone from the forum is heading up that way and wants to meet or share info message me!

I'll be doing another write up of how my trip goes for those who are interested stay tuned.

-Andrew


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm located in Roosevelt and hunt that unit most years for archery session, let me know if you need any help


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Andrew, what are the dates and which drainage are you thinking of going into? I don't deer hunt but try to keep tabs on the ones I do see while chasing elk on the south slope.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you tag out last year? You will probably draw that tag every year if you want as there are not a lot of out of state applicants for that area. It is a good area but there are a lot of hunters and recreational campers. You should be able to get a small to medium buck on a regular basis.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

30-06-hunter said:


> Andrew, what are the dates and which drainage are you thinking of going into? I don't deer hunt but try to keep tabs on the ones I do see while chasing elk on the south slope.


We are going to be there from the 19th-24th. If needed for everyone to tag out we are going to extend the stay at the cabin. Considering we are not picky and not expecting trophies I'm sure that is enough time for us to fill our tags. I do have an antler less elk control permit just in case.

Once we get there Friday the 19th we are gonna split up into two groups to scout the zone to see where the deer are. One party will probably head up towards Upper Stillwater and the other will probably head towards farmcreek/elkhorn loop. Probably after the friday of scouting we will come back and decide where we are all going to head out to for opener. Last year we saw bigger bucks on the stillwater side but saw a lot more deer on the elkhorn loop side.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

bloodtrail said:


> Did you tag out last year? You will probably draw that tag every year if you want as there are not a lot of out of state applicants for that area. It is a good area but there are a lot of hunters and recreational campers. You should be able to get a small to medium buck on a regular basis.


I ended up shooting a small forky. I think this area will our "filler zone" for years that we don't anticipate drawing a nice area in other states.


----------



## Kuhsoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Just a quick update. We found the deer down low I'm assuming due to the early snow this year. Long story short we had a great time. We went 4 for 4 on tags. 3 2x2s and the smallest 4x4 Ive ever seen lol. I shot mine (1st pic) on our last morning. I held our for 3 days hoping to find a big buck. I did see one nice buck but it busted before I could set up to shoot. I passed in two small frame 3x3s and bigger 2x2s over the weekend. I saw some really nice bucks get taken by other hunters. I made a little video for fun and memories.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Good job bro. Way to get r done. Thanks for the post w pics.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Good stuff! Congrats to all. I enjoyed the video.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Can’t get better than 4 for 4. Nice work.


----------

